# SimCity auf ewig verdammt?



## ilchy (17. Juli 2013)

Aktuell macht diese News eine große Runde durch das Internet:

http://www.vg247.com/2013/07/16/simc...ygrade-studio/



> SimCity creative director Ocean Quigley has left Maxis along with lead  architect Andrew Willmott and lead gameplay engineer Dan Moskowitz to  set up a new studio called Jellygrade
> 
> 
> “We were lead developers on SimCity, SimCity 4, Spore and The Sims2. We  love making simulations,” wrote Quigley. “We’re making a simulation  about the dawn of life on earth; about lava, water, rock and the  emergence of the first primordial creatures.


Wird SimCity eineTotgeburt bleiben ?


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Wieso bleiben. Der neue SimCity Teil ist der, der sich von allen Teilen am besten verkauft hat? 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Aber wie viele würden denn am liebsten genau diesen Teil wieder in den Laden zurück tragen?


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, woher soll ich das wissen. 

Fakt ist die Dinge auf die du anspielst waren zum Großteill vorher schon bekannt und keine böse Überraschung nach dem Kauf. 

MfG


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woher soll ich das wissen.
> 
> Fakt ist die Dinge auf die du anspielst waren zum Großteill vorher schon bekannt und keine böse Überraschung nach dem Kauf.
> 
> MfG


naja das mit dem dlc war nicht bekannt und eine Frechheit. somit kann ich viele verstehen. 

ansich hätte ich es mir auch geholt aber schon im vorfeld wusste ich das es kein sim city mehr ist mit d neuen Konzept.


----------



## schmidt206 (10. September 2013)

Ich seh das Problem nicht. Mir macht das Spiel Spaß, die Server laufen mittlerweile halbwegs stabil und die Bugs werden mehr oder minder regelmäßig gefixt. 
Mit 2 oder mehr Spielern in Zusammenarbeit kann man Stunden zocken, ohne dass es langweilig wird.


----------



## haggirt (15. Oktober 2013)

Also ich zock das Spiel wahnsinnig gerne. Anfänglich waren viele Probs vorhanden, die man aber mittlerweile recht gut gelöst wurden.


----------



## alm0st (24. Oktober 2013)

Das begrenzte Baugebiet und der Online Zwang bleiben aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Das sind neben dem Product Placement (was man geschickt den User als DLC sogar bezahlen lässt!!!) die K.O. Kriterien, das Spiel auch in Zukunft nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

was wurde denn da gefixt?
man ist bei simcity aktuell bei patchversion 8.xxx angekommen und die Kernprobleme sind immer noch die selben.
und die werden das spiel auch niemals bugfrei bekommen. die engine ist einfach murks, und daran kann EA/Maxis auch rein gar nichts mehr ändern.
das ist auch der Grund warum es niemals größere Karten geben wird (hat EA ja auch bestätigt).

will man eine große Stadt bauen (800.000 Einwohner oder mehr) dann bricht das System zusammen einfach nur zusammen.

wenn man nur mal hier und da ein stündchen spielen kann ist das spiel ok, aber hier hat es mit einer ernsthaften zu ende gedachten Simulation auch nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2013)

ilchy schrieb:


> Wird SimCity eineTotgeburt bleiben ?


 
Ich (als Käufer) denke: ja!


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2013)

ilchy schrieb:


> Wird SimCity eineTotgeburt bleiben ?


Die Antwort ist wohl ein klares NEIN! SimCity 5 ist immerhin der meistverkaufte SimCity Teil. 

MfG


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

> Die Antwort ist wohl ein klares NEIN! SimCity 5 ist immerhin der meistverkaufte SimCity Teil.



und wer sagt das verkaufszahlen heutzutage noch Aussagekräftig für Qualität sind?

Die Leute kaufen doch alles! Siehe Call of Duty und Battlefield.
Am Spiel hat sich doch seit dem ersten Teil mit Ausnahme der Grafik nahezu nichts innovatives bewegt.

Erfolg wird auch nur noch an der Brieftasche des Puplischer gemessen. 
Ich finde es sehr traurig das selbst die heutige Community -nicht alle aber die breite Masse- das auch noch toll findet und als Nummer 1 Kriterium für Qualität eines Spiels bewertet.

"GIMME DLCs, BRAUCH MEHR FARBEN, HIER HASTE HUNDERT MARK"

Vor 20 Jahren sah die Gamingbranche in meinen Augen noch viel humaner aus. Da hat man noch versucht Qualität abzuliefern.
Und selbst alte Klassiker, wie beispielsweise Monkey Island, können mit den "TOP" Titeln von heute -was Qualität angeht- locker mithalten!

Heute wird dem Spieler schon vorgeschrieben was er toll finden soll und was nicht. Selber nachdenken ist verboten!


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2013)

Das war nicht die Frage. Die Frage war ob es eine Totgeburt bleiben wird. 

MfG


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

Glaub die Frage ist was du als Totgeburt interpretierst.
Aus Sicht des Entwicklers: Totgeburt = wird nichts abwerfen, Projekt wird eingestampft.
Aus Sicht des Spielers: Totgeburt = Spiel taugt nix, wird in die Ecke gestellt


----------

